# Advice on starting a specialized pastry shop



## rgupta1111 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am planning to open a Pastry shop to cater to special needs like low calorie, fat, sugar and others.

I am looking for an interested Chef who can join us to lead this venture.

Would also appreciate if you all can direct me to right way to start it.

Thanks

RG


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Are you looking for a partner? 

Sweat equity?

Start up, train, and trouble shoot for a 3-6 mths contract?


----------



## rgupta1111 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking for a partner with Salary and equity for the right candidate.

BG


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## rgupta1111 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nashville, TN


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm always in touch with proteges, protogees.

Need a little more info and timeline.

You can PM if you wish.

Panini


----------



## rgupta1111 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the money to get started. Looking for the right partner / chef to lead the effort.


----------



## dana585 (May 2, 2011)

hi i am on the other end of the world doing the same thing. i have the finances to start the project im only finding some difficulty finding a chef to help me design the menu and products that will be sold. how did u fix you problem? did u find a chef? if you did can you tell me where!?

thank you in advance


----------



## kiyana cofield (May 16, 2011)

I would love to intern as a prep cook or something .. just need housing covered


----------



## filipe crispim (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello.

rgupta1111 and Dana585

I am interested.

Contact me.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Filipi you can contact them via private message too.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Kuan, I fell on the floor laughing at your butter sign in your profile picture. Where was that taken?


----------



## mohamed kadir (Jul 24, 2011)

hi my name is Mohamed Kadir and  i am PASTRY CHEF if you wanna meet me please call me 6506690802 thanks right now i am working in Sunnyvale thanks looking for Sponsor  if you can do that so let talk some where


----------

